# climax drive shaft



## rkbcjb (Dec 17, 2009)

Have the 1st generation Bachmann climax. The front drive shaft has broken on the end that connects to the center gear box. Bachmann has no parts. Lost half of the connector. Anyone?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The very first run of Bachmann Climax had shafts with no slip clutch so they would sometimes load up and break because of the different running circumstances between the two powered drive blocks. The later version Climax models had a slip clutch which I think was a part of the rear shaft (better check that). Replacements used to be available from Bachmann.
Whatever you do to fix it you will also need to let one shaft slip if under load so either shaft no longer breaks. Only one shaft needs to drive the cylinders.

If you can still get the replacement rear shaft with slip clutch you may be able to use your old one to rebuild your front shaft.

Andrew


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Garratt said:


> The very first run of Bachmann Climax had shafts with no slip clutch so they would sometimes load up and break because of the different running circumstances between the two powered drive blocks. The later version Climax models had a slip clutch which I think was a part of the rear shaft (better check that). Replacements used to be available from Bachmann.
> Whatever you do to fix it you will also need to let one shaft slip if under load so either shaft no longer breaks. Only one shaft needs to drive the cylinders.
> 
> If you can still get the replacement rear shaft with slip clutch you may be able to use your old one to rebuild your front shaft.
> ...


Yes, the replacement drive shafts are still available from Bachmann, I just got one a few months ago.

Go to:

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_641&products_id=8300

Dennis in Tennessee


----------



## rkbcjb (Dec 17, 2009)

Bachmann does not have 1st generation Climax parts. Tried that. The new parts will not work on the old one. I am aware of all the problems of the old design.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

rkbcjb said:


> Bachmann does not have 1st generation Climax parts. Tried that. The new parts will not work on the old one. I am aware of all the problems of the old design.


I bought the part mentioned for my first generation Climax and it is a direct replacement.

What is different between your unit that the new replacement unit.

They are the same size and length, you remove the old one and install the new one.

Dennis in Tennessee


----------



## RonO (Aug 8, 2015)

One can replace the rear driveshaft with the newer version. Then the old driveshaft can be modified to replace the broken front driveshaft. You would need a lathe to drill the center and shorten it to match the old one. And a drill press to drill the hole perpendicular to the shaft for a retaining pin.

RonO


----------

